# Rain Reset Button



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

While all this rain will be bad in the short term for fishing. I think this is exactly what we need to get things rolling everywhere. It is the first relatively warm rain we have had so I expect this will help kick start the lake bite which up to now has been tough due to colder than usual temps and it should help to bring more fish up to the spillways. Hard to believe its april 3rd and we are still waiting on the water to hit 50 in alot of places.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I sure hope so man! I'm ready for my pond to warm up so the bite will turn on. I just bought some of your swimbaits and can't wait to use them. I really wanna hit the rivers but I feel like it'll be awhile now but I'm ready to get into the smallies! Just like I'm sure everyone else is

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree this could be a very good thing.

Water temp has been stalled in many places.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mother nature has postponed the 2014 prespawn smallie bite for central Ohio! Thus far the fishing this spring has been shite. I don't even feel like a smallmouth angler right now, lol. I spent almost two hours yesterday in a stretch of the arbyday with lots of deep holes and slow water, throwing a variety of presentations that have proven solid for me over the past several years during the prespawn bite, and couldn't get even a little nibble. I guess I should head south in your direction (or east), or continue to wait...


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just bought a couple packs of big joshies yesterday and was hoping to get them by Saturday but I'm guessing with this rain there isn't a whole lot of optimism this weekend

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> .....I spent almost two hours yesterday in a stretch of the arbyday with lots of deep holes and slow water, throwing a variety of presentations that have proven solid for me over the past several years during the prespawn bite, and couldn't get even a little nibble. I guess I should head south in your direction (or east), or continue to wait...


Deazl, were you parked just off Amity Rd by chance?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

This time last year I was already finding spawning gills on a deeper lake. Things are easily a month behind last year which had an early warm up. That is why I say a warm rain will help wake things up. Any fish that are hanging out down stream in wintering holes will hopefully get the hint that its spring and they will move up into feeding areas and spillways. And IMO a warm rain will warm a deeper lake faster than just sunny warm days alone. If this rain was 35 degree rain it would just be more of the same but its 48 in cbus now and there is more rain coming tomorrow and the high is in the 70s.

That is why I say this rain is like hitting a reset button. It will speed up the changing of the seasons for the fish. IMO Same thing happens in the fall, cold rain drops temps faster than just cool nights alone.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep it will also clean the rivers and creeks out but for anyone like me with tomorrow afternoon to fish, it's a bit rough haha patience


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FlashGordon said:


> Deazl, were you parked just off Amity Rd by chance?


Close. I was at prairie oaks. I drive a black civic si with a smallie sticker on the back...


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I sure hope something changes. I spent 7 hours fishing three different river/creek locations yesterday and not a nibble. Lost 4 joshys and a bunch of twistertails as well as a floating jigset.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

freshwater_newb said:


> I sure hope something changes. I spent 7 hours fishing three different river/creek locations yesterday and not a nibble. Lost 4 joshys and a bunch of twistertails as well as a floating jigset.


Lol! As far as actual outings go, I'm a laughable 3 for 30 so far this year. I like to catch at least 150 smallies per season (I blame my OCD) and I told my wife that I had a lot of ground to make up once they finally start biting. Looking at my pics from the last several years, there's always a little green on the trees and bushes when I start catching them, and right now there's no green in sight...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I think everyone did pretty bad yesterday. I got skunked again and lots of guys I talked with all experienced more of the same. Lets hope things clear up by the end of the weekend enough to be fishable....we'll see but i'm not quite holding my breath yet

Josh...that is an interesting theory about the deep lakes getting warmer faster. I suppose a lake like Indian held ice past many of the other lakes.

Would you happen to have a temperature for a lake like hoover or Alum? Indian was 50 last night around the edges of the main lake.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

We're ignoring the obvious factor working against us: It's too freaking cold and there's not enough forage active to get the bass moving...


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

39-45 water temp at alum two days ago. Water was warmer on wind blown side. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> I think everyone did pretty bad yesterday. I got skunked again and lots of guys I talked with all experienced more of the same. Lets hope things clear up by the end of the weekend enough to be fishable....we'll see but i'm not quite holding my breath yet
> 
> Josh...that is an interesting theory about the deep lakes getting warmer faster. I suppose a lake like Indian held ice past many of the other lakes.
> 
> Would you happen to have a temperature for a lake like hoover or Alum? Indian was 50 last night around the edges of the main lake.


Hoover was 45 yesterday in the middle pool where I was at.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Northern1 said:


> Josh...that is an interesting theory about the deep lakes getting warmer faster. I suppose a lake like Indian held ice past many of the other lakes.
> 
> .


Just to clarify Im saying alot of warm rain will warm up any size lake better than sunny days because you are replacing the cold water with warmer water. Deeper larger lakes warm slower than smaller and shallower no matter what the weather, just look at lake superior. Big lake that resists changes of heat and cold.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Ah, I get what you were saying now. I went back and read it again in that context and it makes sense now. Do you think all of this rain will make entire lakes chocolate milk or do you think it will stay confined to inlets, channels and coves? My guess is by Saturday our lakes will be pretty unproductive and extremely stained.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

The water is warming and the lakes are filling! Our great mother knows just what we need. :cloudy: :G


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Northern1 said:


> Ah, I get what you were saying now. I went back and read it again in that context and it makes sense now. Do you think all of this rain will make entire lakes chocolate milk or do you think it will stay confined to inlets, channels and coves? My guess is by Saturday our lakes will be pretty unproductive and extremely stained.


who knows, just have to go see what happens. I would rather fish 55 degree stained water with 6 inch visibility than 40 degree cold clear water in the spring since fish are anxious to move up get warm and eat something to keep producing those eggs.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

mjn88 said:


> Hoover was 45 yesterday in the middle pool where I was at.


I fished Hoover last night till bout 12:15 am and got nothing.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Ah, I get what you were saying now. I went back and read it again in that context and it makes sense now. Do you think all of this rain will make entire lakes chocolate milk or do you think it will stay confined to inlets, channels and coves? My guess is by Saturday our lakes will be pretty unproductive and extremely stained.


I fished some creek pools yesterday that were definitely warmer than the main channels; the only problem is that the smallies would need to pass through a lot of cold flowing main channel water to make it from their winter holes to the shallower warmer pools, which is why they won't budge. In a lake, the bass can seek out the warmer water in the shallows, but in a river they're essentially trapped, surrounded by cold water that's moving. As soon as the levels are back down to a fishable level, I'll be back out there waiting for those big berthas to show up. For now, it looks like another weekend of pond fishing...:angry:


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a website or app for a detailed forecast that includes the projected _amount_ of rainfall? Ideally the forecast would include a 7 day outlook with estimated rain totals for each day. For us river anglers an image of a rain cloud on a particular day is incomplete information. It is one thing to get hit with a scattered cell that yiekds a quarter inch of light drizzle. It is another thing entirely to experience a wash out that dumps an inch over a short period of time that results in a ton of runoff.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The best thing to do is to look at the window and have a rain gauge.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> Can anyone recommend a website or app for a detailed forecast that includes the projected _amount_ of rainfall? Ideally the forecast would include a 7 day outlook with estimated rain totals for each day. For us river anglers an image of a rain cloud on a particular day is incomplete information. It is one thing to get hit with a scattered cell that yiekds a quarter inch of light drizzle. It is another thing entirely to experience a wash out that dumps an inch over a short period of time that results in a ton of runoff.


I use Weather Underground.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, the graphs on Weather Underground work well to get the necessary wind/precipitation/pressure/cloud cover/etc information every good fisherman needs.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Muddy said:


> The best thing to do is to look at the window and have a rain gauge.





Bleeding Minnow said:


> I use Weather Underground.





CavemaNdisguisE said:


> Yes, the graphs on Weather Underground work well to get the necessary wind/precipitation/pressure/cloud cover/etc information every good fisherman needs.


Cool. Thanks. I have a backyard rain gauge (as of five minutes ago it said 1" of rainfall today; NOAA is way behind they are saying .1"). The inquiry was for something forward looking. Looks like Weather Underground has projections. I will bookmark the site. Thanks, all.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> Cool. Thanks. I have a backyard rain gauge (as of five minutes ago it said 1" of rainfall today; NOAA is way behind they are saying .1"). The inquiry was for something forward looking. Looks like Weather Underground has projections. I will bookmark the site. Thanks, all.


Excellent app as well!


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, windy.com has some great models. There are some really cool things you can do with that site if you are an advanced user.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

News this morning said some in the viewing area could see close to 2” rain today. In addition the seven day shows rain off and on for the next several days. Anyone think this will be sufficient to replenish area reservoirs leading to sustained elevated flow, as opposed to brief flash flooding of muddy water? As of about a half hour ago area flies were low and slow making angling difficult. Looking forward to a few days of moderately clear, higher water to gin up the fishing.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I made a wade Thursday morning at a local flow and couldn't believe how low the water was. Holes I fished in the spring that were mid thigh deep I was walking across bare rock. I took a buddy with me and tried to put him on a few Smallies and he probably was getting sick of me saying " I cant believe how low the water is!" We had to put in some work but we finally found a few decent holes with a little bit of flow through them and they seemed to be stacked in them. Stating the obvious as they had no place to go up or down creek as the were essentially trapped. I welcome all the rain this weekend...for fishing purposes and my dying yard.


----------

